# Login Problems



## Soulfire (Dec 20, 2005)

As the subject says, I'm having login problems on Furaffinity, I was able to log in with no problem last night but this afternoon when I tried to sign on it said I had an erronous username or password and I'm typing my password correctly and made sure that my username is still there so any help will be thanked.


----------



## Alkora (Dec 20, 2005)

clear your cookies and try to log in again


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 20, 2005)

Jheryn, just to correct you on this, he said "erroneuos nickname/password"

This actually wouldn't be a cookie issue if I recall correctly. It is possible that a rollback in the database means they couldn't log in, depending on the date of the database copy, or the password user account may have been corrupted.

Just trying to help.


----------



## Soulfire (Dec 20, 2005)

I cleared my cache and my cookies before trying to log on again and same message, I also tried to use the forgot your password? button and I haven't recieved an email yet on it.


----------



## peanut (Dec 20, 2005)

same thing happened to me as well i tried changing my password to something else. when i tried to log back on it failed, not even my old password worked either, I also tried to get my password emailed that failed. no email yet :<


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 20, 2005)

Soulfire said:
			
		

> I cleared my cache and my cookies before trying to log on again and same message, I also tried to use the forgot your password? button and I haven't recieved an email yet on it.



Here's a question. When did you register for the site?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 20, 2005)

peanut said:
			
		

> same thing happened to me as well i tried changing my password to something else. when i tried to log back on it failed, not even my old password worked either, I also tried to get my password emailed that failed. no email yet :<



When did you change the password? The date.


----------



## peanut (Dec 20, 2005)

it was actually this morning around  9 Am


----------



## Lili Fox (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeah, I'm receiving an "erroneous Username/Password error as well!  I know my password is correct, and I cleared my cookies and cashe, but it won't let me in!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 20, 2005)

Lili Fox said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm receiving an "erroneous Username/Password error as well!  I know my password is correct, and I cleared my cookies and cashe, but it won't let me in!



When were you receiving the problem?


----------



## Lili Fox (Dec 20, 2005)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Lili Fox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just now!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 20, 2005)

So you when did you register for the site?


----------



## Soulfire (Dec 20, 2005)

I registered at most 5 days ago, which would have been the 15th of December, why?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 20, 2005)

Soulfire said:
			
		

> I registered at most 5 days ago, which would have been the 15th of December, why?



Well to me it sounds like there are two possible problems, which is why I asked so maybe the admins can get an actual diagnosis on the problem.

1. Database may have had a rollback when a user registered, and you didn't get backed up in the restore. This is why I think it's important to know when you signed up. 

2. It's become obvious by now that there is database corruption. One of the things I noticed is that images are not being linked properly by their numeric IDs.  

Having seen the old database which was quite messy, I don't know how Jheryn recoded the database and structure and made it more streamline. It is very possible passwords became corrupted as well, which is the only other reason I can see this not working properly. 

Now, there may be some other factors I cannot look into but these strike me as the most reasonable.


----------



## TORA (Dec 21, 2005)

My friends are telling me that they cannot view my mature favorite because they can't change the option because of an error that shows up after they hit "submit changes"... Is there any way to fix that?


----------



## Lili Fox (Dec 21, 2005)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> So you when did you register for the site?



Uhh, about 2-3 weeks ago, why?


----------



## Kiroki (Dec 22, 2005)

Still saying I have typed an errornous username or password even after the second attempted fix.


----------



## Lili Fox (Dec 22, 2005)

**annoyed**



			
				Kiroki said:
			
		

> Still saying I have typed an errornous username or password even after the second attempted fix.



Okay, this is really starting to get aggravating.  I KNOW I am typing in my username and password correctly.  I have cleared my cookies and cache more times than I can count.  Yes I still get the following error:

 You have typed in an erronous username or password, please try again...


----------



## Xax (Dec 22, 2005)

Here's a question: does your password have any odd characters, like ' " . or *?


----------



## Lili Fox (Dec 22, 2005)

Xax said:
			
		

> Here's a question: does your password have any odd characters, like ' " . or *?



No, it's letters and numbers.  I was able to log in ONCE with it and then afterwards it kept giving me that stupid error.


----------



## Mitsuro (Dec 22, 2005)

Tried it this morning and I didn't even get a message. It just takes me back to the front.


----------



## Veritas (Dec 24, 2005)

Just registered a short time ago(today), tried to log in, and it takes me directly to the front page without logging in(I'm still "Guest"). I've cleared all cookies relating to furaffinity.net and any that just had an IP address associated with them; I've allowed Opera to use cookies to track password-protected pages. FurAffinity does not seem to be creating a cookie on my machine now.

EDIT: IE 6.0 works, Opera 8.02 does not. I'd really rather not have to use IE...


----------

